# Phal. gibbosa



## P-chan (Jan 24, 2009)

This little sweetheart just opened for me! I bought it last spring from Oak Hill Gardens.


----------



## JeanLux (Jan 24, 2009)

A small jewel!!! Bravo!! Jean


----------



## SlipperFan (Jan 24, 2009)

Cute little tiny thing!


----------



## Greenpaph (Jan 24, 2009)

Very nice!


----------



## biothanasis (Jan 25, 2009)

So cute and delicate!!! Nice colours!!! 

(In the second picture the flower seems to be repelled by your finger!!! :rollhappy:oke: Nice shot!!!!)


----------



## P-chan (Jan 25, 2009)

Thanks! I love this little honey! It's native of Vietnam and Laos.


----------



## goldenrose (Jan 25, 2009)

:clap:  ADORABLE!!!!


----------



## cnycharles (Jan 25, 2009)

what conditions do you have for yours? I have a hard time keeping them humid enough to keep the spikes/buds from blasting


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Jan 25, 2009)

That _is_ a cutie. Congrats on blooming it. :clap:


----------



## P-chan (Jan 25, 2009)

cnycharles said:


> what conditions do you have for yours? I have a hard time keeping them humid enough to keep the spikes/buds from blasting



I keep mine in a south facing window, about a foot away. I mist it every day, sometimes twice a day, if needed! It's in my kitchen window, so I see it all the time and am reminded! Here's the whole plant!


----------



## biothanasis (Jan 25, 2009)

Great!!!!


----------



## rdlsreno (Jan 25, 2009)

Cute little thing!


Ramon


----------



## NYEric (Jan 26, 2009)

Water every day, I can do this one! It's great!


----------

